
The Capital Egypt – The smart city of tomorrow - Sami_Lehtinen
http://acud.eg/
======
dxsh
Super interesting and a big improvement compared to the current Cairo. I’ve
been exploring opportunities to move there from Sweden but it’s hard to gauge
the Software Engineering job market there and it’s evidently hard to find
someone over there who works in tech to talk to

